# How long do canned mealies stay fresh?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a can of Zoo Med's "Can O' Worms" (mealworms) that I've been injecting with Chloe's oral meds (Novotrimol 48mg/ml - for her minor URI) since she won't take it from a syringe. I opened it last Friday so it's almost been a week, but I've been keeping it in the fridge with a sealed lid so will it be okay to use 'till she's done her meds (this Sunday)? 

It doesn't smell bad yet or anything and it seems silly to buy another can to use for a couple days since I normally feed live mealies, the canned dead ones are just easier (and less cruel) to inject.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say they'd last a few weeks from opening. They should be fine.  If they start smelling funny or start growing something :? then (and I'm sure you would :lol: ) toss them out.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, don't worry they smell gross as it is from the canned juices so if they smelt any worse I don't think I could keep them if I wanted to! :lol:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I purchased freeze dried mealies. They are amazingly alive looking and fresh feeling. There are no juices in the can either and no smell. They look so fresh that I was creeped out when I first opened the can. I expected them to wake up or something. I am keeping them in the fridge as the can instructed and I hope they last for awhile because I am only using 4 mealies every other day or so.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> I purchased freeze dried mealies. They are amazingly alive looking and fresh feeling. There are no juices in the can either and no smell. They look so fresh that I was creeped out when I first opened the can. I expected them to wake up or something. I am keeping them in the fridge as the can instructed and I hope they last for awhile because I am only using 4 mealies every other day or so.


What brand are those? I bought some too but they were all hard and crumbly.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I am at work right now. I will check the brand when I get home. I mean these things were just short of being ALIVE. :shock: LOL

I had never seen mealies before. I was impressed. These little suckers are LONG. They felt a little waxy. Not dry. I was figuring dry as in freeze dried.

My female hedgie had never had mealies before. She snarffed these right down. 
My male did not eat them the first time when I was playing with him and he left two in his bowl the next night. On the third night I put two out right in front of his igloo. They were gone in the morning.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

They are Exo Terra mealworms for reptiles. A small tin with a pop top and then a plastic top to use once they are opened. They are for reptiles but they were the only kind I could get near where I live. I hope some HHC experts will comment on if they are the same as mealworms for hedgehogs. I thought they would be the same.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> They are Exo Terra mealworms for reptiles. A small tin with a pop top and then a plastic top to use once they are opened. They are for reptiles but they were the only kind I could get near where I live. I hope some HHC experts will comment on if they are the same as mealworms for hedgehogs. I thought they would be the same.


do they say "freeze dried" on the can? if not, I'm pretty sure they're not freeze dried cause they sound just like the canned mealies I am feeding that are for reptiles also. These are fine for hedgehogs, however live mealies are more nutritional and much cheaper!


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

You are correct Snufflepuff. They are not freeze dried. They are "cooked in the can" according to the Exo Terra website. 

They have no small and feel waxy but not wet to me. There was some moisture in the lid when I opened them the other day. I blotted it off with a paper towel to reduce the chance of smells.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> You are correct Snufflepuff. They are not freeze dried. They are "cooked in the can" according to the Exo Terra website.
> 
> They have no small and feel waxy but not wet to me. There was some moisture in the lid when I opened them the other day. I blotted it off with a paper towel to reduce the chance of smells.


Well as far I understand the canned ones are fine for hedgies, I'm not sure if all canned brands are "cooked" but I assume those would still be safe? So as long as no one else says anything you should be good! That's good to know there's some non-smelly ones out there lol :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a can because I can't find a pet store with a reliable supply of live ones. The first time I bought one, it went bad before Quigley finished it. But I tried freezing the next one. Now I just defrost a few days worth at a time (just sit them on a napkin/paper towell in the fridge or at room temp) and keep the defrosted leftovers in the fridge. Seems to work well. I'm sure it's not as healthy or tasty as live ones but Quigley still loves them.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I decided to freeze some of the mealies as suggested by hedgielover.  

I had one of those pill cases with little compartments for each day of the week. There were 28 compartments and I put in 4 mealies per compartment. Then I put the whole thing in the freezer. Talk about repurposing something you are not using. LOL 

I give each of my hedgies two mealies every few days. So all I have to do is open one little compartment to take out 4 mealies.


----------

